# RockShox Reba ruckelt



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage:
wenn ich bei meinem mtb nur die vorderbremse betätige und komplett abbremse und ich schon von der geschwindigkeit her fast stehen bleibe fängt die gabel an zu ruckenln. kennt jemand lösungen zum problem? en spiel am steuersatz ist auszuschließen hab ich schon getestet.

Danke im voraus


----------



## saboridah (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

das hört sich nach defekten Buchsen in den Tauchrohren an. Entweder selbst wechseln oder die Gabel zum Service geben.

gruß patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juli 2012)

buchsen ausgeschlagen oder schnellspanner nicht richtig angezogen...gabelservice...jep


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juli 2012)

Würde auch auf die Buchsen tippen. Mit der Bremse ist alles ok oder? Wie viel ist die Gabel schon gelaufen?


----------



## Chris_2012 (26. Juli 2012)

Könnte auch von einer unebenen Bremsscheibe kommen das Ruckeln.


----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

bin die reba bisher vllt 200-300km gefahren habe ne avid elixir 3 wie lang dauert der buchsenaustausch denn bzw. könnte ich den auch etwas aufschieben wollte jetzt nämlich am samstag bis sonntag in den bikepark nach winterberg fahren und würde das sehr ungerne ausfallen lassen...


----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die reba weniger ruckelt wenn ich die die zugstufeneinstellung auf langsam drehe aktuell ist meine zugstufe so relativ in der mitte.


----------



## DerJoe (26. Juli 2012)

peterrocktjeden schrieb:


> bin die reba bisher vllt 200-300km gefahren habe ne avid elixir 3 wie lang dauert der buchsenaustausch denn bzw. könnte ich den auch etwas aufschieben wollte jetzt nämlich am samstag bis sonntag in den bikepark nach winterberg fahren und würde das sehr ungerne ausfallen lassen...



Reba? Bikepark? Ich glaube, du hast da die falsche Gabel drin. Die Reba ist eine leichte XC Gabel, evtl für den moderaten AM Einsatz. Die ist nichts fürn Bikepark.


----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

ich spring mit meiner reba rampen fahre härtere trails und das ohne probleme von daher brauchst du dir keine sorgen zu machen. mir wäre ne produktive antwort auf die anfängliche frage deutlich lieber.


----------



## DerJoe (26. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, aber das war eine produktive Antwort. Meine Rebas sind viele tausend Kilometer alt. Deine 200-300km fahre ich teilweise in der Woche. Und da ruckelt nichts. Weil ich sie dem angedachten Einsatzzweck entsprechend einsetze. 

Und den Rest hast du hier schon zu lesen bekommen.


----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

ich fahre so dass ich mein material nicht vergewaltige von daher kann ich sagen dass es nicht am einsatzgebiet liegt außerdem ist sie gerade mal nen monat alt also nochmal: demnächst bitte produktive antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

peterrocktjeden schrieb:


> bin die reba bisher vllt 200-300km gefahren habe ne avid elixir 3 wie lang dauert der buchsenaustausch denn bzw. könnte ich den auch etwas aufschieben wollte jetzt nämlich am samstag bis sonntag in den bikepark nach winterberg fahren und würde das sehr ungerne ausfallen lassen...



könnte das auch an der zugstufeneinstellung liegen mir is nämlich aufgefallen dass es weniger ruckelt wenn ich die einstellung eher auf langsam drehe aktuell is die einstellung relativ mittig


wie siehts denn damit aus?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2012)

selbstgespräche? 

vergessen den account zu wechseln?


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2012)

loool... wenn das mal kein spass acount ist


----------



## peterrocktjeden (26. Juli 2012)

ich hab die fragen nur nochmal wiederholt weil nich drauf eingegangen wurde und ich das ganze nicht unnötig aufhalten wollte


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juli 2012)

Warum soll es denn an der Zugstufeneinstellung liegen? Würde für mich keinen Sinn machen. Egal wie die Zugstufe eingestellt ist, die Gabel dürfte beim Bremsen niemals ruckeln.


----------



## peterrocktjeden (27. Juli 2012)

kann ich den buchsenaustausch denn etwas aufschieben oder muss er so schnell wie möglich durchgeführt werden? das vibrieren hat ja keine auswirkung auf die lebensdauer der gabel oder? wäre es auch möglich dass die bremsen noch nicht richtig eingefahren sind und das der grund für das vibrieren ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juli 2012)

Nicht eingefahrene Bremsen werden wohl eher nicht der Grund sein, denn nach circa 200-300km ist die Bremse auf jeden Fall eingefahren.

Ausgeschlagene Buchsen führen nicht unweigerlich zu einer kurzen Lebensdauer der Gabel, jedoch solltest du mit dem Tausch nicht ewig warten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2012)

Hasde mal Lagerspiel am Steuersatz überprüft ? Könnte mir vorstellen das das auch noch ne Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Juli 2012)

In seinem ersten Beitrag hat er angegeben, dass der Steuersatz kein Spiel aufweist.


----------



## peterrocktjeden (27. Juli 2012)

hab noch nen anderen beiotrag gefunden in dem geraten wurde den steuersatz mal zu lösen und neu anzuziehen da war das vibrieren deutlich heftiger aber vllt hilfts ja. nebenbei noch eine frage auf meinem vorbau sind 6Nm als maximalangabe angegeben kann ich das mit nem imbusschlüssel überdrehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2012)

die frage kannst du dir selber beantworten.

oder hast du in mathe/ physik nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## peterrocktjeden (27. Juli 2012)

ich hab aufgepasst aber weiß es trotzdem nicht wärst du so nett mir das mitzuteilen?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2012)

Drehmonent [M] = Kraft [F] x Hebelarm [l]

10 N entspricht ca. 1000 g

Einheiten:
M = Nm
F = N
l = m


----------



## peterrocktjeden (27. Juli 2012)

ja die einheiten sind mir durchaus geläufig ich weiß auch das gewichtskraft von 1N auch ungefähr 100g entsprechen aber woher bitte soll ich wissen mit wie viel Kraft ich den Imbus betätige?


----------



## Gary Jr. (27. Juli 2012)

mit dem iMb.... eher nicht, mit einem iNb... schon eher


----------



## peterrocktjeden (27. Juli 2012)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> mit dem iMb.... eher nicht, mit einem iNb... schon eher


was ist ein iNb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (27. Juli 2012)

sag jetzt nicht, dass du das nicht verstanden hast?

INBUS, nicht IMBUS.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juli 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> In seinem ersten Beitrag hat er angegeben, dass der Steuersatz kein Spiel aufweist.



ups ! zu schnell überflogen 

6Nm / 0,1m ( gesetzt der Fall dein Hebel am iNbus ist 10cm lang ) = 60N oder 6,11kg.
Mathe war noch nie meine Stärke, puh !


----------



## pug304 (27. Juli 2012)

peterrocktjeden schrieb:


> ja die einheiten sind mir durchaus geläufig ich weiß auch das gewichtskraft von 1N auch ungefähr 100g entsprechen aber woher bitte soll ich wissen mit wie viel Kraft ich den Imbus betätige?



ganz einfach: nach fest kommt ab.

entweder Du hast Gefühl in den Fingern oder nicht. Bei Nicht gehst Du in den nächsten Baumarkt und kaufst Dir einen Drehmoment Schlüssel. Soll eine holfreiche Anschaffung sein. Proxxon hat gute Qualität zum fairen Preis. Gibts auch auf ibäh.


----------

